# Nothing feels more like Spring than...



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

...5 inches of snow. Just last week we were enjoying walks and visits to the creek on balmy 60 degree days. But today it snowed. The girl did not mind one bit. 









It wasn't all play though. We had wood to stack. 


Good thing I get to head south for a few days this month. Those of you in warmer climates, please posts pics of flowers or complain about your seasonal allergies to help me feel better.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

My allergies have been so bad I almost ended up in the ER last week (no joke... KY is one of the worst states for allergies in the US and my immune system has a habit of overreacting). Northern Michigan (where I'm from originally) just got a snowstorm, too. I actually wish it had hit a bit here just to get some relief!! Spring is gorgeous in KY, but I spend the whole time inside trying not to die


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I "liked" your post for the cute pic of Dex, not for your impending death by pollen, (which sounds terrible)! Hope you feel better. I have pretty mild allergies in comparison and I'm hoping they don't show at all up here. In S. Carolina and Texas the pollen would coat every surface making allergies basically impossible to avoid.

And, yes my aunt showed me a pic of one her yooper friend's horse out in the snow yesterday.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You missed everything turning yellow from the pine tree pollen. But we do have some kind of spring flu thats been hitting everyone. If you hurry all the Blue bonnets, and Indian Paintbrush are in bloom.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

So unbelievably cute!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> You missed everything turning yellow from the pine tree pollen. But we do have some kind of spring flu thats been hitting everyone. If you hurry all the Blue bonnets, and Indian Paintbrush are in bloom.


Texas wildflowers are to die for! Do those ones stretch as far east as Louisiana?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of them start around Brenham, and stretch into the hill country.

No my picture but taken a week ago


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow! That is stunning. I remember seeing Indian paintbrushes around Spring and The Woodlands, certainly not in Hill Country quantities though.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

you always know when Spring has arrived in the Lake District.....the rain is slightly warmer


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I know it's Spring when I start seeing fat robins hopping around out in the yard, tilting their heads to listen for worms. Can you imagine having such good hearing that you could find worms that way? Just by listening?


----------

